# [RISOLTO] intel 945GM e KDE4+compiz lentezza esagerata

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

sul mio notebook ho un problema. 

Ho 2 schede, la nvidia, con la quale non ho alcun problema e la intel945GM.

Purtroppo da quando sono passato a KDE4, se uso la scheda video integrata della intel, riscontro una lentezza esagerata.

Se clicco sul menu K, ci vuole un sacco di tempo prima che esca fuori il menu, e ovviamente è lento tutto il windows manager.

Da shell non ho alcun rallentamento.

Da cosa può dipendere questo problema?

Sto utilizzando i driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.9.1 (anche con il 2.8.1 stesso problema).

Eppure fino a quando avevo KDE3.5, usavo tranquillamente compiz.

Non so se c'entri qualcosa ma nel dmesg leggo:

```
[drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while VT-switched.
```

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eppure fino a quando avevo KDE3.5, usavo tranquillamente compiz.
> 
> 

 

la versione 3.5 di kwin non era accelerata.

se volevi l'accelerazione eri costretto ad usare compiz.

prima di dare la colpa alla scheda grafica, devi provare kde4 con kwin e dimostrare che non è colpa di compiz.

----------

## fbcyborg

Non sto dando la colpa né alla scheda grafica, né a Kwin, né a kde4.

Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, ma pensavo si capisse che mi stessi riferendo esclusivamente a quando utilizzo compiz (anche nel titolo della discussione ho esplicitato compiz se ci fai caso).

Se non utilizzo compiz non ho alcun tipo di rallentamento.

Quindi o sono i driver, o è compiz che non va più d'accordo con la mia scheda grafica.

Inoltre non ho cambiato nulla nemmeno nel kernel (tante volte vi tornasse utile saperlo).

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi o sono i driver, o è compiz che non va più d'accordo con la mia scheda grafica.
> 
> 

 

oppure è un fenomeno di cattiva interazione tra compiz e kde, che si scarica in una chiamata ad un funzione non gestita del driver.

kde sta diventando un sistema fortemente autonomo e tollera sempre meno la convivenza con software estranei.

in ogni caso, se vuoi approfondire il tuo problema, credo che tu debba andare su internet o su qualche bugzilla upstream.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok! 

grazie del consiglio.. anche se già ho cercato ma ancora non ho trovato qualcosa che si avvicinasse al mio problema.

----------

## fbcyborg

Quello che non capisco inoltre è che una volta ho avviato il notebook con la intel, e questo problema non l'ho avuto.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ho 2 schede, la nvidia, con la quale non ho alcun problema e la intel945GM.
> 
> Sto utilizzando i driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.9.1 (anche con il 2.8.1 stesso problema).

 

io sto usando kde4.3.2 con intel915 e va benissimo, però sto usando mesa7.5.2 perchè con la 7.5.1 avevo molti problemi con l'OpenGL in generale; comunque i driver xf86-video-intel-2.9.x vorrebbero mesa7.6 per funzionare correttamente e sfruttare al meglio l'accellerazione hardware per l'OpenGL, ma al momento non sono molto usabili/statibili

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, ma mi stai consigliando di aggiornare mesa per fare una prova?

Perché da una parte sembra che tu me lo stia sconsigliando. Il problema è che anche con i driver intel 2.8.1, ho sempre lo stesso risultato.

Fra l'altro a me questo problema sembra molto strano. Non riesco a capire dove potrei cominciare per il "debug", nel dmesg non riesco a trovare nulla di significativo. Ricompilando i driver con la flag "debug" attiva, non mi giova affatto... Bohoho!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok, ma mi stai consigliando di aggiornare mesa per fare una prova?
> 
> Perché da una parte sembra che tu me lo stia sconsigliando. Il problema è che anche con i driver intel 2.8.1, ho sempre lo stesso risultato.

 

no, ti ho detto che se vuoi miglioramenti con l'accelerazione hardware per l'OpenGL devi usare mesa7.5.2, ma il driver x86-video-intel-2.9.x necessiterebbe della versione 7.6 per funzionare al meglio, versione che è al momento instabile per i driver intel. scegli tu la versione che preferisci.

giusto per completare il quadro, oltre a mesa, hai bisogno di un kernel molto recente: 2.6.31 (2.6.32 raccomandato) con KMS attivo e xorg1.6; controlla di avere tutto il necessario.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, ecco fatto: ho attivato KMS (DRM_I915_KMS [=y]) e finalmente si è risolto il problema.

Grazie di cuore.

Ora però è sorto un altro problema, ovvero che non mi fa vedere nulla al boot, ovvero schermo nero.

Una volta avviato KDE se faccio CTRL+ALT+F1, mi fa vedere la schermata di boot quadruplicata su 4 colonne e tutta distorta.

Praticamente illeggibile. Possibile che KMS abbia causato ciò?

EDIT: se avvio il notebook con la scheda nvidia non ho questo problema, e riesco tranquillamente a vedere i messaggi di boot.

O KMS ha causato qualche casino per quanto riguarda la console, oppure manca qualche altra opzione nel kernel, da abilitare.

Allora ho notato che manca il modulo FB_BOOT_VESA, solo che non riesco ad abilitarlo.

Il problema è che avendo abilitato DRM_I915, ora non riesco più a selezionarlo, anche se:

```
per avere FB_BOOT_VESA

FB_INTEL && HAS_IOMEM && EXPERIMENTAL && FB && PCI && X86 && AGP_INTEL && EMBEDDED && !DRM_I915 && FB_INTEL=y ||

FB_SIS && HAS_IOMEM && FB && PCI && FB_SIS=y
```

e

```
per avere FB_INTEL

HAS_IOMEM && EXPERIMENTAL && FB && PCI && X86 && AGP_INTEL && EMBEDDED && !DRM_I915
```

Ora, a quanto ho capito ho due possibilità per avere FB_BOOT_VESA:

O compilo i seguenti moduli:

```
FB_INTEL && HAS_IOMEM && EXPERIMENTAL && FB && PCI && X86 && AGP_INTEL && EMBEDDED && !DRM_I915 && FB_INTEL=y
```

Oppure i seguenti:

```
FB_SIS && HAS_IOMEM && FB && PCI && FB_SIS=y
```

La prima opzione non la posso scegliere perché non ho FB_INTEL e ho attivato DRM_I915.

La seconda anche se la faccio, non mi risolve il problema.

Ora, la questione è: perché se abilito KMS ho tutti questi problemi?

C'è una alternativa?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ora, la questione è: perché se abilito KMS ho tutti questi problemi?
> 
> C'è una alternativa?

 

la soluzione è molto semplice: KMS = NO builtin Kernel Framebuffer

disattiva tutti i framebuffer del kernel, non ne hai più bisogno con KMS.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, grazie!  :Wink: 

Ora però ho un problema, perché non riesco a disattivare

-*- Support for frame buffer devices  ---> 

Dice che: is selected by: DRM_RADEON && HAS_IOMEM && DRM && PCI || DRM_I915 && <choice> && AGP_INTEL.

DRM_RADEON non è settato, e ovviamente non posso disabilitare nè DRM_I915 né /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  che è selezionato da GART_IOMMU.

Anche Framebuffer Console support è "bloccato".

C'ho un po' di blocchi come puoi vedere!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

[quote="!equilibrium"] *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> giusto per completare il quadro, oltre a mesa, hai bisogno di un kernel molto recente: 2.6.31 (2.6.32 raccomandato) con KMS attivo e xorg1.6

 

la funzione KMS è disponibile anche nel kernel 2.6.30. perché è indispensabile proprio il 31?

----------

## fbcyborg

Forse intendeva dire che con il 31 o 32 funziona meglio.

Comunque ancora non ho capito esattamente cosa disattivare nel kernel riguardo il framebuffer.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Forse intendeva dire che con il 31 o 32 funziona meglio.
> 
> 

 

lo immagino, ma, se possibile, vorrei sperlo da !equilibrium.

perché il 31 è ancora acerbo sotto il profilo dell'integrazione e perché le news del 2009-07-12 parlano addirittura di sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> lo immagino, ma, se possibile, vorrei sperlo da !equilibrium.
> 
> perché il 31 è ancora acerbo sotto il profilo dell'integrazione e perché le news del 2009-07-12 parlano addirittura di sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5.

 

bastava fare una ricerca:

http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2009-September/004403.html

http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2009Q3.html

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Comunque ancora non ho capito esattamente cosa disattivare nel kernel riguardo il framebuffer.

 

intendevo i "framebuffer devices", non è che siano sparsi per tutto il kernel:

```
--- Support for frame buffer devices

  [ ]   Enable firmware EDID

  [ ]   Framebuffer foreign endianness support  ---> 

  [ ]   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

  [ ]   Enable Tile Blitting Support 

  *** Frame buffer hardware drivers *** 

  < >   Cirrus Logic support

  < >   Permedia2 support

  < >   CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support

  < >   Arc Monochrome LCD board support

  < >   VGA 16-color graphics support

  < >   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

  < >   N411 Apollo/Hecuba devkit support

  < >   Hercules mono graphics support

  < >   Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support

  < >   nVidia Framebuffer Support

  < >   nVidia Riva support

  < >   Intel 810/815 support (EXPERIMENTAL)

  < >   Intel LE80578 (Vermilion) support

  < >   Matrox acceleration

  < >   ATI Radeon display support

  < >   ATI Rage128 display support

  < >   ATI Mach64 display support

  < >   S3 Trio/Virge support

  < >   S3 Savage support

  < >   SiS/XGI display support

  < >   VIA UniChrome (Pro) and Chrome9 display support

  < >   NeoMagic display support

  < >   IMG Kyro support
```

quindi niente framebuffer software (vesa e uvesa) e hardware (intel, ati, nvidia, ecc ecc)

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie!

Ora sì che si ragiona!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bastava fare una ricerca:
> 
> 

 

grazie mille.

ma ho fatto bene a chiedere: non sarei stato capace di fare una ricerca così precisa.  :Smile: 

forse però, ne viene un problema di portage: smascherando i nuovi driver intel, non viene richiesto lo smascheramento degli altri software associati, come ad esempio le libdrm. è un baco da segnalare o una cosa voluta per qualche altro motivo?

----------

